# Euer Erstkontankt mit dem MMO Genre



## Krolgosh (11. März 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

mich würde einfach mal interessieren wann und mit welchem Spiel ihr euren ersten Kontakt mit diesem Genre hattet? Meistens verbindet man ja etwas ganz Besonderes damit, und das würde mich einfach interessieren.

Bei mir war es damals 2002, Dark Age of Camelot, und ich denke bis heute gerne an diese Zeit zurück. Noch mit ISDN, und OHNE Flatrate, habe ich die Telefonrechnung in die Höhe getrieben, und die Geduld meiner Eltern wirklich überstrapaziert.  
Am stärksten in Erinnerung geblieben sind mir die Massenschlachten, die Burgbelagerungen/verteidigungen, und die geniale Community die es so heute leider in keinem Spiel mehr gibt. (Hat natürlich viele Gründe) Das PVP, bzw in DAoC hieß es RvR (Realm vs. Realm) ist für mich bis heute das beste PVP-System das es gegeben hat. 
Hab heute noch Kontakt mit meinen Ehemaligen Gildenmitgliedern... hab ich so bis jetzt auch in keinem anderen Spiel mehr so erlebt, leider.
Bin gespannt ob es hier auch ein paar Leute gibt DAoC gespielt haben. 

Sollte es so einen Thread schon gegeben haben, ich hab nichts gefunden.


----------



## azzih (11. März 2016)

DAoC war auch mein Anfang, zusammen mit WoW (inkl. BC) die MMOs die ich am meisten gesuchtet habe. Hab danach noch mehr als 10 andere gespielt, aber keins kam ans Anfangsfeeling heran. The Secret World höchstens noch, ein wirklich cooles MMO. DAoC bin ich halt recht spät eingestiegen und WoW hat sich irgendwann nur noch in ne sehr negative Richtung entwickelt (Fast Food Content, alles Solo machbar, assoziale Community etc.)


----------



## Oachkatze (11. März 2016)

Bei mir war es Regnum Online hahaha  und dann ein jahr später WoW classic *___* das war noch geil die zeit da war echt noch schön masiv keine China müll und hat einfach was geiles  Gutes Feeling


----------



## Kerkilabro (11. März 2016)

World of Warcraft zu vanilla- Zeiten. Westfall hat mich damals beindruckt mit den ganzen Schurken die da an der Todesmiene rumliefen. Magier die mit ihrem Feuerflächenzauber den Boden zum glühen brachten fand ich damals auch toll. Der erste Dungeon war natürlich die Todesmiene für die man im /4er oder /1er Chat vorher eine Gruppe aufbauen musste, total cool damals. Heute ist das Spiel leider komplett zerstört, völlig ohne Seele und eiskalt.


----------



## Silvergray (11. März 2016)

Ultima Online.
Dezember 1997 bis Februar 1998 war ich mit Freunden aus dem RL in der Welt von UO gefangen. Dann hörte ich auf und ließ binnen weniger Monate viele Dinge bleiben, die ich als Last und Ablenkung vom echten Leben und dessen Herausforderungen empfand. Viele waren enttäuscht und verstanden es zunächst nicht. Das hat sich mit der Zeit geändert.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. März 2016)

uf... öh ich glaub das war zwischen 2007/8 mit WoW und dann querbeet alles durchgetestet an mmos wie z.b. allods, runes of magic und und und die ganzen namen auf die ich nicht komme grad xD

aber mitlerweile fasziniert mich das genre überhaupt nicht mehr, bin eig hauptsächlich auf egoshooter geswitcht. mal schauen ob mal wieder was kommt aufm mmo markt das mich fesseln kann


----------



## Jimiblu (12. März 2016)

Glaub bei mir wars hdro zu beginn, hatte ein lifetime abo. Das muss so 2006 oder 2007 gewesen sein. Da war ich grad 16 und hab mir meinen  ersten selbst zusammengebauten pc geleistet. Ja das warn noch zeiten, der erste raid 'die spalte', hat zu beginn 6 stunden gedauert...für 2 bosse 
Danach (und parallel dazu) allods aufm russischen server  5 jahre...


----------



## Valdasaar (13. März 2016)

WoW

Das erstemal in ein MMO einzutauchen war ein tolles Erlebnis
5 Jahre habe ich das Spiel dann gespielt.


----------



## DarkMo (13. März 2016)

Ich hab von dem Blödsinn nie was gehalten. Dann kam 2003 WoW und ich hab nur die Augen verdreht. Irgendwann hatten sie mich halt zur Beta überredet und ich hab mir nen Mage gebaut. Aber halt auch nur, weil die Pfeiffen nix andres mehr zockten ^^ Nuja, es dauerte nich lang, dann war meine süße Untote in mein Herz gewandert >< Die Welt von WoW zu durchstreifen, all die verschiedenen Gebiete zu erkunden, das hatte schon was. Alles sehr liebevoll gestaltet, jede Quest gelesen und Spaß gehabt. Und später dann die großen Raids mitgemacht. 40 Mann in 8 Stunden Sessions und an Lucy gewiped und gewiped. Später fragten wir uns, wie wir das geschafft haben, so easy wie der doch eigentlich war! ^^ Das hat schon laune gemacht. Aber nach BC war der Bann gebrochen. Dennoch waren 4 Jahre mal eben weg xD


----------



## Seet (13. März 2016)

Priston Tale. 2002 glaube ich gestartet und dann 3 Jahre Psycho gezockt, paar Monate ohne MMORPG und dann direkt WoW psycho gezockt 

PT ist ein koreanisches? Hack´n´slay Spiel. Ausser Mobs grinden und seine hart erspielten "perfekten" Rüstungsteile durchs agen (verbessern) wieder zu verlieren gabs eigentlich nichts.
Obwohl, wenn man gestorben ist hat man XP verloren... was einem auf höheren leveln mehrere Tage extrem grinden kaputt gemacht hat... das gab ansporn 

Wie bei so vielen MMORPGs hat mans trotzdem bis zum vergasen gespielt da es eine wirklich gute internationale Community gab (abgesehen von den Brasilianer, die waren ätzend)


----------



## Gimmick (13. März 2016)

Der erste MMO-Kontakt war bei mir auch die WoW-Beta. Habs erst überhaupt nich gerafft und bin ständig auf Erkundungstour gestorben


----------



## Merowinger0807 (15. März 2016)

Bei mir hat es 1998 mit Ultima Online angefangen... Meine Mutter, ohne Witz, hat mich mit dem Spiel bekannt gemacht... wir haben es dann gut 5 Jahre gespielt und es ist von der Komplexität und den Möglichkeiten aus meiner Sicht noch immer unerreicht. Allein die Tatsache das man nach belieben die Skills ändern konnte durch reines "machen" war/ist genial.
Danach ging es 2002 dann für weitere 5 Jahre zu DAoC und meine Mutter war wieder mit im Boot^^
Das RvR ist für mich bis heute unerreicht. Ich weiss noch wie heute als ich mit meinem damals eigentlich recht brauchbaren Rechner (Athlon XP 1800 leicht übertaktet) mitten im RvR Gebiet ein Dauerstandbild hatte und 10 sek später war der Mid-Zerg an mir armen Albionier vorbeigezogen und ich lag im Dreck *lach*
Allein die Relikt-Angriffe zum Wochenende (bevorzugt Sonntag zu Montag weil die meisten ja arbeiten mussten) waren immer spaßig...
Auch die "kleinen" BG's wie Thidranki oder Molvik siehst du heute nirgendwo mehr... hier war die Levelbegrenzung (max 5 Level wie zb. 20-24 oder 35-39) auch ein Garant dafür das niemand wirklich überlegen war...

Irgendwann ging dann zu Everquest 2 für weitere knapp 5 Jahre und mündete 2011 dann in SWTOR was ich heute noch hin und wieder spiele... 
Man, jetzt merk ich erst wie alt ich langsam bin wenn ich die Zahlen mal so addiere^^


----------



## Oachkatze (15. März 2016)

Man kann eigendlich sagen WOW ist echt der Großvater aller MMOS und hält sich noch einigermasen gut auf den markt bin aber gespannt wann dies vorbei ist da es ja kein richtiges MMO mehr ist in meine augen


----------



## Merowinger0807 (15. März 2016)

Oachkatze schrieb:


> Man kann eigendlich sagen WOW ist echt der Großvater aller MMOS und hält sich noch einigermasen gut auf den markt bin aber gespannt wann dies vorbei ist da es ja kein richtiges MMO mehr ist in meine augen



Ich will Dich ja nicht Deiner Illusion berauben aber wenn dann ist eher Ultima Online der Großvater  WOW kam 2004, Ultima Online 1997 auf den Markt  Auch DAoC kam 2001 gut 3 Jahre früher raus.

Blizzard hat nur im Vergleich zu den anderen Publishern im Marketing alles richtig gemacht und ist deswegen nach wie vor nicht richtig in der Versenkung verschwunden. Ich persönlich habs genau 2 Tage gespielt und es war nicht mein Fall aber ich zolle Blizzard für den langen Erfolg meinen Respekt


----------



## Oachkatze (15. März 2016)

Jaja schon klar  gibt es ja schon ältere Titel  

Aber wenn du heute jemand fragst, sagen die meisten sie haben mit WoW angefangen da dies einfach das MMO schlicht hin war/ist. Es gibt nur ein Handvoll leute was noch Ultima Online kennen. da is WoW einfach der Meilenstein in der MMO szene


----------



## Merowinger0807 (15. März 2016)

Stimmt wohl... leider 

Ich hab nie auf die quietschbunte Comicgrafik gestanden und habs daher eher gemieden aber was das Marketing angeht (Ich sage nur Mr.T als Nachtelfirokese) ist Blizzard einfach top.
Auch die Erweiterungen haben ja scheinbar immer gut bei der Kundschaft Anklang gefunden (Ausser der Mist aus Pandaria wenn ich meinem besten Freund glauben schenken kann der WOW gut 6 Jahre gespielt hat)


----------



## Oachkatze (15. März 2016)

Jaaa es ist halt wer es mag aber ich finde de calssic zeiten von wow das beste  und erlich gesagt find ich den comic look besser wie die asia sche*** was sie jetzt bringen wenn man da eine tank spielt hat man ne unterhose an mit tank top an das ist doch mehr wie mist !! Aber das spiel wo ich gerade hänge ist black desert das ist nicht schlecht hat normalen look und spielt sich gut  bin mal gespannt ob das alles gut angkommt


----------



## Krolgosh (16. März 2016)

Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> ....war der Mid-Zerg an mir armen Albionier vorbeigezogen und ich lag im Dreck *lach*



ach schön.. auch eine Dose.  Ich erinner mich echt gern an die Zeiten... vorallem die SI Zeiten. 

WoW hat das MMO Genre einfach Massentauglich gemacht und jeder konnte es spielen ohne das man gleich als Freak galt.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (17. März 2016)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> ach schön.. auch eine Dose.  Ich erinner mich echt gern an die Zeiten... vorallem die SI Zeiten.



Baumkuschler? 

Jaa, SI war noch klasse, ToA war zwar nicht schlecht aber die ewige Camperei an den Artefakt-Spots teils bis in die Nacht weil man sonst nie ne Chance hatte dran zu kommen war nervig. 
Bei DAoC hatte das Handwerk zumindest auch noch Sinn im Spiel (ich sage nur perfektes Rüstungs-Setup für's RVR)

Ich kann mich auch noch wie heute an die Blue-Man Group erinnern oder Jalla Jalla und etliche Stunden in Darkness Falls wenns grad den Besitz gewechselt hat und man auf feindliche Gruppen gewartet hat *schwärm*

Sowas erlebt man heute leider viel zu selten.


----------



## Krolgosh (17. März 2016)

Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Baumkuschler? .



Nein natürlich nicht.. auch Dose.  

Ja das war teilweise schon heftig.. wenn ich da an SOM für meinen Kundi denke.  Aber immerhin war die Com toll.. da wurde dann im Chat auch angesagt wenn ein Encounter gespawnt ist das man zumindest den abgreifen konnte, auch wenn das arte nicht dabei war. 
DF war mir eh das liebste mit meinem Kundi. 

Welcher Server warst du denn?


----------



## taks (17. März 2016)

Everquest 2, dann irgendwann WoW


----------



## Grozz (17. März 2016)

Bei mir war es Metin2. Hab das Game ewig gespielt aber war nie weiter als lvl 50 xD


----------



## INU.ID (17. März 2016)

Bei mir war es World of Warcraft, dürfte so 2007/2008 gewesen sein. Ich weiß noch das ich lange gegen dieses Spiel war, Zauberer und Magier, war eigentlich nicht so meins. Und dann die komische Grafik. Jedenfalls hab ich mir dann eines Abends einfach mal diesen Probe-Client runtergeladen, 7 oder 14 Tage kostenlos spielen, warum nicht. Nen Hexer ausgewählt, und los ging es. In Nordhain war ich zu Beginn noch etwas skeptisch, aber dann hat es mich irgendwie mit jeder weiteren Minute immer mehr gepackt. Irgendwie war die komische Grafik plötzlich nicht mehr komisch, und eigentlich genau richtig für das Setting. Naja, und irgendwie war die kostenlose Zeit dann ziemlich schnell vorbei, also hab ich noch nen Test-Account gemacht, und noch einen, .... 

Der dritte Test-Account war es dann glaube, bei dem ich nen Zwerg ausgewählt hab. In der Nähe von Eisenschmiede dann kamen das erste mal andere Spieler auf mich zu, und fragten ob ich Hilfe bräuchte. Ich glaube das waren so 4-5 aus irgendeiner Gilde (weiß den Namen leider nicht mehr), die mir Anfangs nicht mal geglaubt haben, das ich neu in WoW bin. Die Jungs (und glaube 1 Mädel) waren super freundlich, und haben mich bestimmt 2-3 Stunden begleitet, mir viel erzählt und beigebracht, und bei Quests geholfen. Für mich, der bis dato MP nur von Ballerspielen kannte, wo andere Spieler einen eigentlich nur "umbringen" wollten, war das eine sehr interessante Erfahrung. Da war dann für mich klar, das Game musst du kaufen. Anfangs natürlich direkt mit nem Abo.

Ich glaube es war mit meinem Tauren im Startgebiet auf Hordenseite, kann aber auch Westfall mit meinem jungen Hexer gewesen sein, als ich das erste mal aus der Karte rausgezoomt hab. Jedenfalls war ich ziemlich baff, als ich angefangen hab zu realisieren, wie verdammt groß und komplex diese Spielwelt doch ist. Das war dann der Punkt wo ich mir dachte "wtf, eigentlich müsste jeder WoW spielen". 

Beim (für mich) ersten Addon stand ich dann auch mal Nachts um 0Uhr vor einem Mediamarkt, 25KM entfernt von meiner Heimatstadt. Was da mitten in der Nacht los war kannte ich vorher nur von irgendwelchen Partys. Von ca. 10 Jahre alten Kids mit ihren Eltern bis zum geschätzt 70 jährigen Opa war wirklich alles vertreten. Bei einem shice Computerspiel-Release mitten in der Nacht wohlgemerkt. *g*

Dann ging es auch relativ schnell mit den ersten Gilden (in der/einer PCGames-Gilde bin ich afaik heute noch mit einem Char), Raids mit so vielen Mitspielern (noch 40er?) das ich fast immer den Überblick verloren habe, der Gold-Sucht im Auktionshaus (man was hab ich da tlw. Gold rausgeholt)... Seit ein paar Jahren spiele ich WoW allerdings nur noch sporadisch (10-20h/Jahr), kaufe Addons erst sehr spät, und spiele dann auch nur relativ kurz. Viele Änderungen finde ich ehrlich gesagt sehr gut, da es vorher mitunter schon sehr umständlich war. Aber irgendwann ist es ingame halt immer wieder das Selbe, nur in anderen Farben. Letztes mal habe ich nicht mal mehr bis max. gelevelt, sondern einfach aufgehört, und beim letzten Addon dann einfach die Funktion gewählt, den Char auf Max-Level zu boosten.

Aber es war definitiv eine tolle Zeit, die ich nicht missen möchte, und die so auch nicht mehr wiederkommen wird. Zumal die Community in WoW schon etwas spezielles ist. Diese "Freundlichkeit" habe ich bei DayZ zu Beginn (in der Mod, und als diese noch neu war) in Ansätzen noch mal erlebt, in Spielen wie zb. Rust hingegen gibt es sie quasi gar nicht mehr. Vielleicht hatte ich bei WoW auch einfach nur Glück mit dem Realm (Forscherliga). Und natürlich nicht zuletzt dürfte es auch an den Jungs von PCGames liegen, die ich schon vor WoW kannte, und die mir in WoW auch viel beigebracht und geholfen haben. Danke noch mal dafür.


----------



## Grozz (17. März 2016)

Bin glaub ich der einzige MMO Spieler der noch nie WOW gezockt hat xD


----------



## Kindercola (17. März 2016)

Also ich hatte schöne Zeiten in WoW mit meiner zarten Druidin und ner netten Gilde


----------



## Grozz (17. März 2016)

Mein Werdegang bei MMOs war eig:

Metin2 -> längste Zeit gespielt aber dennoch nie weit gekommen da ich das Game nich so recht Gecheckt habe xD zu jung gewesen
Fiesta -> Da war ich um die lvl 70 und die Kingdom Quests (Raids) fand ich wahnsinnig geil und haben mir mit am meisten Spaß an jedem MMO gemacht.
Dann mal TESO HDRO usw getestet aber nie lange gespielt hat mich nicht so gefesselt wie die anderen. 
AION GW2 angetestet auch nichts für mich gewesen so recht. 
Dann ArcheAge und das hab ich ziemlich lange gezockt. Bis ich mich dann irgendwann komplett verkalkuliert habe und von 15000Gold auf 500 Gold runter bin und kein Bock mehr hatte 
Jetzt vor kurzem BDO mal angezockt aber mir fehlt die Lust um weiter zu zocken da ich maximal 3h Zeit pro Tag habe und am Wochenende gar nicht. 
Naja denke mal das wars für mich mit MMOs wobei ich die Raids usw geliebt habe^^


----------



## lunaticx (21. März 2016)

WoW ... zum EU-Release, davor noch schön Herr der Ringe-Nacht im Kino .... heimgekommen ... Account erstellt und ab gings mit meinem Tauren-Krieger.

Lange bin ich in WoW versumpft ... sooo viel Spass hats gemacht.

Danach die ein oder andere Ersatzdroge ausprobiert ... aber nichts ist eben so gut, wie das erste mal ! 

WoW spiele ich zur Zeit nicht mehr. Mal in Guild Wars 2 reingeschaut, Black Desert Online ... aber nööö.
Ich glaub mit dem Gerne bin ich erstmal durch ...


----------



## Merowinger0807 (21. März 2016)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Nein natürlich nicht.. auch Dose.
> 
> Welcher Server warst du denn?



Ich muss Dir ehrlich gestehen... ich hab den Namen des Servers vollkommen vergessen^^
Glaube aber das es Avalon war. Weiss nur noch, Jalla Jalla (ein Hib Firbolg) sowie die Blue-Man Group (war ne Mid-Gruppe mit nem Troll-Skalden) waren hier sehr aktiv im RVR und Jalla Jalla war der erste mit RR13
War ja stolz das ich es nachher mit meinem Mat-Kabba auf RR7 geschafft hatte *lach*

Und ja, DF mit Kundi war das beste... Bubble vom Caster wegballern und hoffen das er es nicht merkt und dann mit Grit-Shot one-hitten.


----------



## Ion (21. März 2016)

Silkroad .. und daran erinnere ich mich überhaupt nicht gerne.
Das Spiel bestand eig nur aus "sammle 500x das", "töte 100x das" - absolut langweilig.
Um WoW habe ich bewusst einen Bogen gemacht, ich spiele aus Prinzip keine Spiele für die ich jeden Monat blechen soll.

Ich habs dann noch mal mit Guild Wars 2 versucht und habe zwei Charaktere auf Stufe 80 gebracht. Am Ende geht man dann aber auch nur noch in Dungeons und macht immer das gleiche, in der Hoffnung einen legendären Gegenstand zu bekommen mit einer Dropchance von 0,000000000000000000024987% - da habe ich es dann beendet. Seitdem spiele ich nur noch Singleplayer Games und ab und zu BF


----------



## Tranix (22. März 2016)

Angefangen mit DaoC , danach lange Zeit EQ 2.

EQ2 war damals noch richtig cool. Keiner kannte die Raid Boss Mechaniken, es gab keine Addons, die einem sagten, was man zutun hat. Man lernte durch Wipen, bis man alles raushatte. Lady Vox, Venekor, Kra´thuk usw. waren Klasse Raids, die einem wirklich viel abverlangten.
Sterben in Varsson und die Seele wiederholen, damit man kein Minus-XP hat, war schon ein Abenteuer für sich.

Danach AoC, Aion, The Secret World , Tera, WOW ( auch Vanilla Zeiten, als es noch ein super Spiel war ), Lotr , Teso, GW 1 und GW2 und Wildstar.

Schon so einiges, aber das Flair, welches mich damals zu EQ2 Zeiten gepackt hat, konnte kein Spiel mehr erreichen.


----------



## sp01 (27. März 2016)

Mein erstes müsste Atlantica Online gewesen sein, noch vor WoW. Welches ich nur 1/2 Jahr gespielt hatte, danach war ich bei WoW und GW2.


----------



## Magera (28. November 2016)

Meine Game Historie:

Metin 2 - Runes of Magic - Cabal - Eden Eterneral - RaiderZ - GW2 - Aion - Terra - ArchAnge -  Runes of Magic - (und seit knapp einem Jahr ) WoW

Metin 2:
Das Spiel war echt der größte müll überhaupt. Goldseller, Botter, und ein absolutes Pay to win (fast schon pay to play durch die hintertür)  system. 
Ich glaub das höchste lvl was einer meiner chars mal hatte war 65 oder so. Ich habe dennoch erstaunlich viel zeit in diesem Game verbracht auch wenn es absoluter Müll war. 
Das was mir noch am meisten in erinnerung davon geblieben ist, sind die Angelbotter die man jeden Abend ab 20:00 Uhr gesehen hat, und das Sinnlose unterfangen Pferdemedalien zu sammeln. Es war ebn aber mein erstes MMO.

RoM: Nach Metin hab ich halt was neues gesucht und RoM gefunden. habe zu der zeit aber wenig Zeit im Spiel verbracht.

Cabal: Genauso lustig und sinnvoll wie Metin 2 . Auch hier hab ich glaube ich 6 Tage gespielt, und das wars dann.

Eden Eterneral!: das erste MMO in dem ich mehr Zeit verbracht habe, und bei dem ich auch Spass hatte. 
Ich fand die gesamte welt ziemlich nice, und die Reittiere, diese Lamas mit Kleeblatt aufm Kopf waren einfach nur niedlich 
Zudem fand ich das Klassensystem in dem spiel recht interessant. Ich hatte 5 Chars auf Max Lvl, und es war bisher das einzige Spiel in dem ich einen Heiler gespielt habe.
Schade das es das spiel mitlerweile nicht mehr gibt!

RaiderZ: Da war ich von anfang an der deutschen Server dabei. Es war ein Optisch sehr schönes Spiel, welches von den Klassen her aber recht simpel gestrickt war.
Das interessante zu der zeit fand ich war die Community und der Fakt das es keine Berufe gab, aber jeder mit dem  richtigen Rezept einfach alles herstellen konnte.
Es war das einzige Spiel in dem ich einen Tank gespielt habe. Auch hier habe ich nur gute Erinnerungen. Schade das die deutschen Server gerade mal 6 Monate aktiv waren. 
Soweit ich aber weiß sind die US Server noch aktiv. 

GW 2: mit knapp 4 Monaten doch länger gespielt als eigentlich gewollt. die Erkundungen waren recht Nice, aber sonst hat mich kaum was gefesselt bei dem spiel.

AION: Angespielt weil alle davon geschwärmt haben. Optisch allerdings nicht meins, auch wenn die Grafik gut ist. Habe das etwa 3 Monate gespielt.

Terra: Das selbe wie bei AION. Grafisch gut, dennoch gefiel mir die optik nicht, zudem hatte das spiel keinen reiz für mich.

ArchAnge: Zu testzwecken installiert und nur 2 Wochen gespielt. Interessant war das auf bäume klettern und die Fortbewegung auch im Wasser. Dennoch konnte das Spiel mich nicht fesseln.

Runes of Magic die zweite Runde: Auch hier war es für mich schwer ins spiel rein zufinden. Man hatte zwar mittlerweile Patches und Content, sowei neue Klassen und Rassen nachgeschoben, und auch die Grafik etwas verbessert, dennoch war das Spiel nicht ganz so meins. (Taschen! muss man für echtgeld kaufen!)

World of Warcraft: Ich habe world of Warcraft einfach aus Neugier angefangen. Ich habe mich zuvor Jahre lang gegen dieses Spiel zur Wehr gesetzt, weil "mhm.. Monatlich zahlen.. nö!" " WOW spielen nur arbeitslose" und viele Gedanken mehr krochen mir durch den Kopf. Dann hatte ich nen WOW - Privat server gefunden und dort 13 Wochen gespielt. Mein erster Char war ein Nachtelfen Hunter, gefolgt von einem Pala-Zwerg. (der Start in Dun Morogh war das beste was mir je passieren konnte. Ich bin auch bis lvl 60 den zwergen weg über Loch Modan und die sümpfe gegangen statt über Westfal) Der Server hatte den Patchstand 335a, und war voll von Bugs ( hab erst später erfahren das es der Beste deutsche Server ist) naja, nach den 4 Wochen war ich dennoch angetan von dem kompletten spiel, und ich war neugierig auf die Pandas 
Also Spiel gekauft und los: Erster Char, ein Panda Mönch... nach nur 2 Tagen wurde der Char gelöscht und ich habe meinen Weg neu gestartet mit einem Menschen Pala  
Der ist auch heute noch mein Mainchar, und kraucht über die wunderschönen neuen Gebiete von WOW. Als gelegenheitsspieler habe ich nur nicht allzuviel Zeit noch unzählige Twinks zu haben. Hab dennoch nebenbei noch einen Zwerg Hunter und einen Worg Druiden sowie einen Mensch Hexer im aufbau  (keiner von denen ist Tank oder Heiler, wobei der Druide noch nicht weit genug ist als das ich mich da entschieden hätte )

Ja, ich hab vieles ausprobiert und bin zuletzt bei WOW hängen geblieben. und mir gefällts. 
Was ich auch gern mir mal anschauen würde, wäre BDO, aber ich will mir nicht das Game kaufen um dann festzustellen, "Ne lass mal" wie bei GW2.

Also wenn ich hier 2-3 Spiele nennen müsste auf die ich richtig Bock hatte, waren das definitiv RaiderZ und Eden Eterneral, sowie aktuell WoW.


----------



## Bongripper666 (30. November 2016)

LOTRO ab Anfang 2008. Immer noch dabei.


----------



## Hillfigger (30. November 2016)

@Magera

Was ist ArchAnge? Meinst du ArcheAge? Da kann man auf Bäume klettern, was aber, vong Spiel her, sinnlos ist.


----------



## OField (30. November 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Silkroad .. und daran erinnere ich mich überhaupt nicht gerne.
> Das Spiel bestand eig nur aus "sammle 500x das", "töte 100x das" - absolut langweilig.



Silkroad war auch mein erstes MMO, aber eigentlich auch nur weil Klassenkameraden das gezockt haben. Hab's allerdings nur kurz gespielt, ein Monat oder so. Danach ab und zu mal ein f2p MMO installiert aber nie lange gespielt (Neverwinter Nights paar Stunden und SWTOR paar Tage). Einzig ESO konnte mich bis Level 49 fesseln. Hab' da vor allem p2p gespielt. MMO's sind einfach nicht mein Genre


----------



## Nightslaver (30. November 2016)

Hmm, mein erstes MMO ist inzwischen auch schon fast 19 Jahre her (Gott, die Zeit vergeht schon schnell) und im laufe der Zeit hat man doch das eine oder andere intensiver gespielt, oder sich zumindest mal angeschaut.

Kronologisch betachtet müssten zumindest die Titel die ich auch was länger gespielt habe (1 Jahr und mehr) wie folgt sein:

(1997) Ultima Online - (2001) Age of Camelot - (2004) Guild Wars 1 - (2006) Dungeon and Dragons Online - (2008) Warhammer Online - (2011) Star Wars: The old Republic - (2012) Guild Wars 2 - (2014) The Elder Scrolls Online

Darüber hinaus habe ich auch mal kurz in folgende Titel reingeschaut (meist nicht mehr als maximal 1 oder 2 Monate):

The Secret World, City of Heroes, Rift, Neverwinter, Tera, Blade and Soul, Skyforge, Champions Online, Age of Conan, Aion, Everquest 2, Star Trek Online und weitere Titel die ich jetzt sicher vergessen habe... 

Richtig fesseln konnten mich nach vielen wunderbaren Jahren in Ultima Online, Age of Camelot, Guild Wars 1 und Dungeons and Dragons Online aber danach kaum noch Titel. Lag oft einfach daran das die Produktpflege bescheiden war (Warhammer Online), oder aber die Community sich zu sehr ausdünte (TESO), oder aber man Konzepte verfolgt hat die mir irgendwann nicht mehr recht zusagten (Guild Wars 2).

Der Grund warum ich im Moment auch kein MMO aktiv spiele, fehlt irgendwie mal  wieder ein Titel der mich richtig anspricht. Wobei ich ja auf Camelot Unchained, als faktisch geistigen Nachfolger von Age of Camelot, warte und hoffe.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Dezember 2016)

Wenn man von Browsergames wie Galaxy Wars Anfang der 2000er absieht (sind ja irgendwie auch MMO  ), war mein erstes MMORPG wohl "Florensia". Hatte meine damalige bessere Hälfte mit angefangen. Gefiel mir nicht so gut, und schon damals zeigte sich, dass ich gemeinsames Leveln hasse und manche Menschen einfach nicht MMO-kompatibel miteinander sind


----------



## Todesklinge (7. Dezember 2016)

Lineage 2, 2003 und das Spiel war grafisch schon eine Augenweide.
Auch das ganze point und click, also ohne WASD Steuerung.

Ich weiss nur nicht wann ich Ultima Online gespielt habe, das habe ich nur auf deutschen Rollenspielservern gezockt, könnte so ab 2003 gewesen sein.


----------



## Marques85 (12. Dezember 2016)

Nach ULTIMA Online war EVERQUEST die "Urmutter" der MMO´s nicht WOW !!


----------



## meeen (15. Dezember 2016)

Magera schrieb:


> Metin 2:
> Das Spiel war echt der größte müll überhaupt. Goldseller, Botter, und ein absolutes Pay to win (fast schon pay to play durch die hintertür)  system.
> Ich glaub das höchste lvl was einer meiner chars mal hatte war 65 oder so. Ich habe dennoch erstaunlich viel zeit in diesem Game verbracht auch wenn es absoluter Müll war.
> Das was mir noch am meisten in erinnerung davon geblieben ist, sind die Angelbotter die man jeden Abend ab 20:00 Uhr gesehen hat, und das Sinnlose unterfangen Pferdemedalien zu sammeln. Es war ebn aber mein erstes MMO.
> .



Das war auch mein erstes und ich habe es so hart gesuchtet  Ich hab extra scripten gelernt um mir selber Hacks und Bots zu programmieren. Ich hatte auf dem Dachboden bei uns zu Hause meinen alten PC angeschlossen der der dann 24/7 lief mit mehreren Fenstern Metin2 offen und gesteuert durch Bots
Vom Prinzip her finde ich das Spiel immer noch gut aber der Publisher ist wirklich unfähig und hat das Spiel echt in der Arsch gesetzt 
Das Spiel hatte soviel Potenzial aber was solls später dann noch PServer und jetzt nur noch Cs:GO


----------



## Magera (18. Dezember 2016)

Moment....
Metin2 und Potenzial?
Was zum... ?

Also ich konnte da bei weitem kein Potenzial erkennen. schon allein die Grafik, die sich seit dekaden (bis heute!) nicht im geringsten verbessert hat, mit einer maximalen auflösung (wenn ich mich nicht irre) von nicht mal HD Qualität, und einem Systhem was von anfang an auf Pay2Win gesetzt hat, bzw wo man Botten musste um irgendeinen Fortschritt zu haben?

Ich kann mich noch genau dran erinnern, ich hab gut 3 Monate auf LVL 35 verbracht wegen dieser scheiß waffe und den Pferdemedalien, ganz zu schweigen von den drecks fähigkeitsbüchern. 

Wo da Potenzial liegen soll, musst du mir bitte erklären.
Für Programmierer und Scripter vllt. die können durch Metin2 wenigstens lernen Bots zu programmieren. ... .. .. 

Das einzige was ganz "nett" war ist die Welt gewesen. diese war nett aber eintönig gestalltet. 

Zurecht nenne ich es das schlimmste MMO was ich je gespielt habe


----------



## Testo250 (18. Dezember 2016)

Mein erstes MMO war WoW , danach kam Rift und HdRo dazu und aktuell spiel ich  SWTOR und TESO


----------



## pseudonymx (19. Dezember 2016)

2005 Guild Wars 1, und jedes mal wenn ich mich an diese 8 unfassbar geilen Jahre die folgten erinnere, wird mir schlecht vor sehnsucht, wie sehr wünsch ich mir diese zeit zurück, das hat mitsicherheit nen 50% anteil an den damaligen gildenmitgliedern und der ******** die wir teilweise nächstelang trotz schule und später Arbeit angestellt haben. wir hatten zuvor knapp ein halbes jahr das auch relativ frisch erschienene WOW gespielt aber GW hat grafisch einfach rasiert zu der zeit. 
Wir haben teilweise 12-24 Stunden in EINEM Elitegebiet gehangen (stirbt die gruppe gehts von vorne los, es gab in GW1 kein respawn und boss neu versuchen) wir haben die späteren Speedclears in wochenlanger testerei entwickelt zusammen mit der ganzen elite spielergemeinschaft. nachdem GW2 dann erschien war ziemlich schnell feierabend, wir hatten alles , aber wirklich alles erreicht und wir wussten, neuer kontent kommt nicht, GW2 war kacke und WOW mit cata auch ruiniert, das war der anfang vom ende meiner gaming Karriere. 
Darauf folgten 2 oder 3 jahre WOW hardcore progress, aber auch nur weil ich durch zufall (es hatte eine gilde randoms für 10er hc gesucht) an eine community geraten war die es wert war ihr beizutreten. darauf folgte eine kurze GW2 und ein noch kürzerer comeback zu GW1 beide wurden von mittlerweile komplett gehirnverbrannten community veteranen zerstört .

Jez steh ich da, ale sind erwachsen, die hälfte sind pantoffelhelden, die andere (wie ich) widmen sich der Arbeit. Schlimm ist es neue leute zu finden, (egal für welches spiel) man gerät an kiddies oder an leute die nichtmal nen kleinen rage aushalten ohne gleich um Ordung zu bitten -.- Erwachsene die sich beim zocken einfach mal gehen lassen, scheint es sehr selten zu geben.

Edit: sylvester 2006/2007 haben ein paar leute mit dark orbit angefangen und semi aktiv gespielt, ich zwischenzeitlich mehr als ich GW gespielt hab, dann kam irgentwann zu viel neuer kram und das FTP wurde vollends P2W


----------



## Britania (27. Dezember 2016)

Mein erstes MMorpg war Kal online ein Asien mmorpg wollte es spielen weil es damals mein Vater gespielt hat. Danach hab ich mich an Guild Wars versucht.


----------



## Veralia (28. Dezember 2016)

2007 oder 2008 4Story


----------



## meeen (3. Januar 2017)

Magera schrieb:


> Moment....
> Metin2 und Potenzial?
> Was zum... ?
> 
> ...



Ja gut die Grafik gewinnt echt keinen Preis echt alles low polygon die Modelle. Ich mochte das durch die Welt laufen und erkunden. Auch das es einem zu nichts gezwungen hat. Man konnte einfach das machen worauf man gerade Bock hatte also schon openworld mäßig. 

Ja meinem ersten Char hatte ich auch gefühlt Monate gebraucht ;D Aber wenn man weiß wie und wo und was ist man an einem Tag Level 35. Ja Pferdemedalien farmen war anstrengend aber dafür hatte ich immer nen extra Farmer 

Es hat einfach Bock gemacht kein anderes Spiel hat mich danach wieder so gefesselt was auch daran lag das es mit CSS eins meiner ersten Spiele war 
Es gab 4 Klassen das ist nicht zu viel aber so das es Abwechselung bietet. Ja pay2win war es aber ich hab nicht gekauft und trotzdem nur +8/+9 Equipment gehabt. Man muss halt Bock auf farmen haben und ich lieebe farmen und rum grinden ;D

Hätte wieder voll Bock auf ein MMORPG aber alle die ich anzocke sind nicht so toll.


----------



## Slyean94 (3. Januar 2017)

Bei mir war das Guild Wars ^^ und ich fand das Mega.


----------



## JoeKiller123 (9. Januar 2017)

Von Star Wars Galaxies zu WOW kurz rüber zu Guild Wars 1 und wieder zurück zu WOW dann kurz zu Eve Online und doch wieder zu WOW... da bin ich übrigens immer noch. Obwohl es natürlich nicht mehr die Atmosphäre von früher hat.
Aber es gibt bisher zumindest halt nix bessers in meinen Augen. Eventuell ja irgendwann einmal das MMO von Amazon oder Star Citizen...


----------



## Vicblau (9. Januar 2017)

2001 Return to Castle Wolfenstein
2003 Dark Age of Camelot, Lyoness
2005 World of Warcraft, Blackrock-PvP 
2008 Warhammer Online, Carroburg-PvP
2013 Guild-Wars 2, DE-Flussufer-PvP 
2015 The Eldar Scrolls Online, Masterserver 

seit 2015 Star Citizen, Alpha


----------



## MOD6699 (10. Januar 2017)

Mein erstes MMO war Guild Wars Factions.


----------



## Elistaer (12. Januar 2017)

Das erste auch wenn nur Trail war EvE online damals noch komplett englisch.

EvE online da nach Kal online, wow, Star Wars old Republic, Guilde wars 1

 star wars old Republic bin ich treu geblieben als Founder/Gründer 

GS6 via Web


----------



## Aero666 (31. Januar 2017)

Mein erstes MMO war Herr der Ringe Online. Angefangen mit der 14 tägigen Testphase, dann kam f2p und ich habe es mir länger angeschaut, irgendwann ein Abo abgeschlossen und die Addons gekauft. 
Einige tolle Stunden durfte ich dort erleben. 
Anschließend kam SWTOR, dort war ich bei der Beta direkt vor Release dabei und habe dann das Spiel direkt erworben. Auch das hat mir viel Freude bereitet, leider war der Content zu Beginn etwas mager.
 GW2, Age of Conan, Rift und WOW hatte ich  angespielt, wobei ich bei AoC und Rift tatsächlich nur wenige Stunden im Spiel war.


----------



## Kusanar (23. März 2017)

Grozz schrieb:


> Bin glaub ich der einzige MMO Spieler der noch nie WOW gezockt hat xD




Definitiv nicht 

Mein erstes MMO war "Hero Online". Typisches Asia-Gegrinde. Dank dem Serverstandort in den USA für die komplette westliche Welt war alles vertreten, angefangen von Türken bis Amis, und demenstprechend zu jeder Tageszeit was los. Allerdings manchmal auch mit typischen Problemen durch lange Pinglaufzeiten wie Rubberbanding.
Lustig war das private Shopsystem, man konnte überall und zu jederzeit einen privaten Shop aufstellen, der Charakter war dann an diesem Standort fixiert und mit einem netten Verkausschildchen versehen. Danach kann man schön den Rechner und die Interleitung weiterbelasten, während man Abendessen geht, denn beim Logout ist der Shop dann weg... aber für AFK-Zeiten zwischendurch war das praktisch. Das Chaos, das durch solche Shops in den Safe-Zones und anderswo erzeugt wurde, sieht man schön am Screenshot.
In Folge dann immer schlimmeres P2W durch den Ingame-Shop, immer mehr Probleme mit Server-Rollbacks und Bottern, nach 2 Jahren war irgendwie die Luft draussen.

Hab übrigens gerade gesehen, dass es das Game immer noch gibt. Mal gucken ob mein Login noch funktioniert... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elistaer (23. März 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht
> 
> Mein erstes MMO war "Hero Online". Typisches Asia-Gegrinde. Dank dem Serverstandort in den USA für die komplette westliche Welt war alles vertreten, angefangen von Türken bis Amis, und demenstprechend zu jeder Tageszeit was los. Allerdings manchmal auch mit typischen Problemen durch lange Pinglaufzeiten wie Rubberbanding.
> Lustig war das private Shopsystem, man konnte überall und zu jederzeit einen privaten Shop aufstellen, der Charakter war dann an diesem Standort fixiert und mit einem netten Verkausschildchen versehen. Danach kann man schön den Rechner und die Interleitung weiterbelasten, während man Abendessen geht, denn beim Logout ist der Shop dann weg... aber für AFK-Zeiten zwischendurch war das praktisch. Das Chaos, das durch solche Shops in den Safe-Zones und anderswo erzeugt wurde, sieht man schön am Screenshot.
> ...


Ach ist ja nix bei Kal online war es stellenweise schlimmer da hast nicht mal mehr den Boden gesehen wenn es darum ging. 

GS6 via Web


----------



## zay (31. März 2017)

Mein erstes MMO war natürlich WoW <3. Danach etwas GW2, SWTOR und Neverwinter.


----------



## Kusanar (31. März 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ach ist ja nix bei Kal online war es stellenweise schlimmer da hast nicht mal mehr den Boden gesehen wenn es darum ging.



Das ist jetzt auch noch ein gemäßigtes Beispiel. Rund um die NPCs waren leider keine verkaufsfreien Zonen, gab immer wieder Scherzkekse, die die NPCs zugekleistert hatten


----------



## gnark (5. April 2017)

Guild Wars - bestes MMO das ich gespielt habe
Schade dass GW2 so schlecht ist. Waren ja auch keine Original Devs mehr da.


----------



## DPr (2. Mai 2017)

DAOC - Stonehenge -Dosen ... viele Erinnerungen. Dieser Hackangriff auf GM Konten. Friedliche Zusammenkünfte, wenn es was zu betrauern gab. Raids zu Tageszeiten, wo ich schon wieder an Arbeit denken mußte.
Einen der besten GM, die ein Spiel gebrauchen kann( wenn er nicht geärgert wurde) Kema war Gildenleiter und Helfer im Spiel und hatte dadurch Kontakt mit Sterni. Oh was da manchmal erzählt wurde   Von Lustig  bis  
 Jalla war bei uns ein Baumkuschler. Die abendlichen Raidzüge im Zerg..
Es folgte WOW - ich hab ganze 10 Level durchgehalten in der Levelmühle und danach nie wieder das Spiel gestartet. Irgendwo in der damals ersten Stadt steht meine Figur immer noch. Was da an asozialer Interaktion zu erleben war..
Es folgte Warhammer Online . Gute Idee, mittelmäßige Umsetzung - und die Fehler von DAOC wiederholten sich bei Warhammer.


----------



## xNeo92x (2. Mai 2017)

Meins war Metin2. Wurde dann aber sehr schnell langweilig.
Dann Runes of Magic. Habs länger gezockt bis LVL 32 oder so. Höchst LVL war damals 50. Wurde dann auf 70 oder so angehoben. Habs aber schon so lange nicht mehr gespielt, dass meine Chars automatisch gelöscht wurden glaub ich.

Momentan eher SWTOR. Macht unheimlich Spaß und hat gute Stories. F2P Einschränkungen zwicken zwar hier und da, aber es lässt sich trotzdem gut spielen. 
Hab bei SWTOR noch nie ein Abo abgeschlossen, aber dafür neue Expansions gekauft um auf neue Kapitel zugreifen zu können.
Vom 4 bis zum 14 Mai gibt es übrigens übrigens einen XP Boost 

Ich finde es schade, dass mittlerweile so wenige SWTOR spielen. Als ich angefangen habe, waren alles voll mit Spielern. Dann hab ich 1 Jahr Pause wegen Schule und Ausbildung gemacht und seit dem ist dort eher tote Hose.
Erst seit dem Server zusammengelegt wurden, siehts es besser aus.


----------



## Apokh (3. Mai 2017)

ich fing damals mit sogenannten MUDS an, dann kam irgendwann UO. Weitere in nicht chronoligischer Reihenfolge DaoC, NeoCron, Fallen Earth, SWTOR, WoW, Tera, RuneScape, Allods Online, Aion, Lineage 2, Asherons Call 2, Darkfall, Rappelz, Secret World, Guild Wars 1+2, Elder Scrolls Online, ArchAge, HdrO, EvE Online und noch weitere die mir im moment nicht einfallen. Aktuell spiele ich Black Desert Online.


----------



## nexx (4. Mai 2017)

Puh ich muss mal überlegen:
 Guildwars 1, KAL online, Silkroad online, Ryzom,.. Achja, Testdrive unlimited hatte ich auch! 
Aber was davon zuerst war weiß ich nicht mehr, ist alles viel zu lange her.


----------



## Sheridan579 (16. Juni 2018)

Angefangen mit GW1. Eine Weile gespielt, wurde mir aber schnell zu langweilig. Dann bei WoW gelandet und (mit einigen Pausen) auch geblieben. WoW kann einfach nichts toppen, auch wenn ich das meiste ausprobiert habe. Aktuell mach ich bis BfA erst mal wieder Pause und spiele Rift.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2018)

Ist Diablo auch MMO? Dann Diablo 2, wobei ich das damals nicht online gezockt habe, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe. Diablo 3 hatte ich später aber dann kurz und  heftig abgesuchtet.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. Juni 2018)

Oh, peinlich:
Star Trek Online.
Und es ist bis heute das einzige MMO, welches ich in meinem Leben gespielt habe.


----------



## Ascarion (25. Juli 2018)

Ach waren das damals schöne Zeiten. Ich glaube mit einer der ersten an die ich mich noch erinnere ist Metin 2. Aber nie ganz gechekct und dann nicht weit gekommen.


----------



## DasTier81 (22. August 2018)

War doch recht spät dran 2005 irgendwie bei einer bekannten mitbekommen wie die sich über ihren Freund beschwert hat das der n Orc spielt und die da massen Schlachten veranstalten ... Habs dann direkt mal gegoogelt und mich für die Open Beta angemeldet . 

Aber da die Quests nicht angezeigt wurden irgendwo im n11 gebiet hängen geblieben letztendlich wurds dann ein Untoter hexer


----------



## Elistaer (30. August 2018)

Hmm das erste MMO war Kal Online und Silkroad sowie metin 2, gefolgt von D2 aber nur offline später zu Anfängen EvE online als es noch englisch war, SWTOR, WoW usw. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## attiynr (30. August 2018)

Bei mir ging es damals los mit klassischem Metin2, anschließend durch einen Schulfreund auf Guild Wars umgestiegen. Hat sich länger gehalten, jedoch war dann die MMO Zeit so langsam vorbei und es ging dann nur noch weiter mit Taktikshootern im emiprofessionellen Bereich bei CS:S, welches mich dann sage und schreibe 8 Jahre gefangen hatte


----------



## Balu_ (12. Oktober 2018)

habe so ca. 2003 mit KalOnline mmos angefangen und bin dem genre bis heute treu geblieben. 
akt. wieder auf der suche nach einem neuen mmo, da Bless Online so gut wie tot ist.
Also falls ihr etwas wisst einfach mal Bescheid geben. 
Oder falls einer von Euch noch ab und an Sacred Gold spielt ^^ suche Mitspieler

Gruss

Balu 

@Elistaer welcher Server: Hanin?


----------



## Elistaer (13. Oktober 2018)

Balu_ schrieb:


> habe so ca. 2003 mit KalOnline mmos angefangen und bin dem genre bis heute treu geblieben.
> akt. wieder auf der suche nach einem neuen mmo, da Bless Online so gut wie tot ist.
> Also falls ihr etwas wisst einfach mal Bescheid geben.
> Oder falls einer von Euch noch ab und an Sacred Gold spielt ^^ suche Mitspieler
> ...


Ja tatsächlich war ich in kal auf hanin mit meiner dps Jägerin, damals über einen rainbow six Söldner Secret Wars clan. 

Tante Edit: 
Gibt es hier Star Trek online Spieler? 


Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Balu_ (16. Oktober 2018)

ich hatte in Kal einen Commander und eine HealMage, leider existieren diese schon lange nicht mehr. 
Hätte aber mal wieder lust dort anzufangen. Aber alleine macht es keinen Spaß


----------



## wastel (16. Oktober 2018)

Warbirds

MMO Flugsim, damals noch Abrechnung in $/h für das Spiel und und MByte/Monat Datenverbauch beim Provider. 
Das ganze mit nem 9600 baud Modem


----------



## Luk45 (20. Oktober 2018)

Mein erstes MMORPG war ca. 2003/04 Kalonline. Ein koreanischer Grinder bei dem man wirklich nichts anderes tat als grinden um seinen Charakter zu trainieren und jeden Samstag um das Schloss zu kämpfen (Castle War). Die Gilde die das Schloss besaß und die Fahne hisste, konnte die Steuern festlegen und dementsprechend unglaublich reich werden. So hat man sich zb. abgesprochen, die Steuern der NPCs gesenkt, sich mit Medizin eingedeckt und dann die Steuern wieder erhöht. Nun konnte man während man in der Schule saß irgendwo afk an einem Dungeon sitzen, einen Shop eröffnen und Medizin weiterverkaufen, um einen Gewinn zu erwirtschaften. Das ging soweit dass ich das gleiche mit Kaugummis in der Schule gemacht habe. Auf dem Weg zur Schule habe ich mich für 10 Euro mit Kaugummis eingedeckt und diese dann in der Pause einzeln vertickt. 20 Cent das Stück! (ca. 100% Gewinn). Den Gewinn hab ich dann natürlich in Kalonline investiert denn mein Taschengeld reichte dazu nicht! Wiederbelebungs-Rollen waren quasi Pflicht weil man teilweise Exp. im Wert von mehreren Wochen Grind verlor. Da hat man sich direkt ausgeloggt um mit nem alternativen Charakter nach einer dieser relativ seltenen Rollen in Shops zu suchen. 

Die Dungeons waren dort auch ziemlich einmalig - zumindest kenne ich kein Spiel dass es ähnlich macht. Die Dungeons waren alle öffentlich und bestanden aus Räumen die durch einen Flur verbunden waren, in denen einfach nur Monster gespawnt sind. Jeder Raum war ein bisschen härter als der letzte. Man stand also in einem passenden Raum und hat nichts weiter getan als einen Mob nach dem anderen zu erledigen. Mit ein bisschen Glück bekam man auch mal nen seltenen Drop wie zB. einen Talisman mit dem man die Rüstung oder Waffe aufwerten konnte. 

Im Grunde drehte sich alles genau darum, da es kaum eine Grenze gab. Weder im Level noch im aufwerten der Waffe. Man konnte immer mehr und mehr ingame-Währung ins eine bessere Ausrüstung stecken. Ein Max-Level gab es wie gesagt nicht also hatte man auch immer genug Anreiz weiterzutrainieren, damit man nicht von den "Noobs" überholt wird. Bei uns in der Schulklasse gab es einen richtigen Wettbewerb. Keiner hat dem anderen verraten wo man selbst grindet. Jeder hatte sogar seine eigene geheime Strategie um an möglichst guten Loot zu kommen. 

Das war alles nur RNG aber irgendwie hat man sich eingebildet wenn man Monster in einer gewissen Reihenfolge oder zu einer gewissen Zeit oder in einem gewissen Takt tötet, dass die Droprate stieg. Teilweise konnte man das aber auch mit dem RNG erklären. Gab es einen guten Drop musste man Sekunden zählen bzw. eine Stoppuhr anwerfen so dass man immer zur nächsten vollen Minute einen weiteren Mob tötet. Der RNG musste also immer zur selben Zeit ungefähr die gleichen Werte ausspucken da er relativ simpel implementiert war. Es gab die wildesten Theorien und Praktiken! Irgendwie klingt das alles verrückt aber zu der Zeit war das einfach wahnsinnig reizvoll und auch unterhaltsam. Jeder hat sich so seine eigene kleine Welt im Spiel aufgebaut. Jeder war stolz auf seinen eigenen Charakter und man hat auch immer fleißig in den Hauptstädten rumgepost und sich dueliert.

Ich glaube das erste MMO das man selber extrem viel spielt brennt sich so sehr ins Hirn ein, dass man hinterher immer und immer wieder von anderen enttäuscht wird. Bis heute konnte ich leider kein MMORPG finden dass mir ähnlich viel Spaß macht wie Kalonline damals. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch einfach nur am Alter. MMOs kosten unglaublich viel Zeit und die kann man irgendwann einfach nicht mehr aufbringen um sich so sehr ins Spiel zu vertiefen dass man alle Mitspieler kennen lernt. Wir kannten uns damals alle und das hat sich sogar über mehrere Spiele hinweg gezogen. "Bist du nicht der und der aus Kalonline" .. "Jop, das bin ich" usw. War schon ziemlich cool! Ich gebe die Hoffnung aber nicht auf werde weitertesten bis ich irgendwann hoffentlich ein Spiel finde dass mit ähnlich fesselt wie es damals Kalonline tat!


----------



## Elistaer (23. Oktober 2018)

@Luk ach das waren Zeiten oder die 24h doppelt XP event 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Oktober 2018)

Etwas alter Thread aber möchte auch gerne dazu beitragen  

Bei mir hat es mit WoW angefangen und das habe ich 2-3 Jahre lang gespielt, gefallen haben mir die Dungeons und es dauerte bis man LVl 70 war. Nach dem Release von WotLk habe ich aufgehört es war nicht mehr das selbe und PVP hat mich nie interessiert in WoW.

Danach kamen viele MMOs die ich aber nur ein paar Monate spielte, ausser Perfect world International und das hatte ich über 3 Jahre gespielt und jetzt mal wieder dabei. Früher war das Game noch Hart und die Level Schwer zu erreichen besonders wenn man stirbt verliert man XP, macht das ganze noch schwerer. Aber Heute will man nur noch die Spieler möglichst schnell nach oben bringen und hat vieles hinzugefügt das den Spielern das aufsteigen der Level erleichtert und sogar Gratis XP gibt es  Die Dungeons aber liebe ich in diesem Spiel, einfach Bockschwer in hohen Leveln, ich sag nur, Flowersilver Palace. Da gab es schon viele Tote


----------

